# Before And After Pics Of My Sheldon Lathe



## AR. Hillbilly (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are a few pics of my Sheldon lathe. It took me several months. I still need to clean and paint the cabinet.


----------



## brino (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice work.
That cleaned up very well!
-brino


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 25, 2016)

Looking good! (Even at this angle)


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 26, 2016)

You did an excellent job! Really looking nice!


----------



## kvt (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice job.  It looks 100% better to me.    Now just to see you putting it to work.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 4, 2016)

Boy that was a rusty mess wasn't it? Did you have to regrind the bed or was it OK after cleanup? How long had it been sitting outside? 
Mark S.


----------



## AR. Hillbilly (Jul 5, 2016)

The man who originally owned the lathe, died nearly 30 years ago. They had an auction nearly 10 years ago and it sold to a friend of mine. He kept it in an old barn until I bought it.  The machine was coated with grease. I cleaned the ways with used dryer sheets and parts washer solvent. Some of the accessories in the drawers were a lot harder to clean up. I still haven't got the stand cleaned up. I have a friend who is a n experienced machinist came to look at it and told me that it is in excellent condition.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll have to give a hollar the next time I come thru Eureka Springs!


----------



## Sparky0583 (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks great, nice job.


----------

